# Are all fish & bugs available 24 hours?



## Grumble (Nov 25, 2017)

I know this must have been asked already, but getting info on this game is pretty difficult as it's so new. 

I see on the wikia that they are presumed to be available year-round for now, but are they also available the full day? Is it worth my time to keep wandering around on my day off trying to get the rarer ones (yay for the emperor butterfly I caught earlier)?


----------



## lPeachy (Nov 25, 2017)

I've found that certain fish are more available certain times of days but the rarer ones seem to be pretty random.
I tend to catch more squid at night and horse mackerel during the days, but even that isn't certain because it's only been a few days of playtime for me


----------



## mitfy (Nov 25, 2017)

right now i think it's pretty random, at least for the most part. i hope they start adding some diversity with the next few updates.


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 25, 2017)

From what I can tell, I think they're all-day. I have been able to catch them at any time, albeit randomly. You should be able to find some rarer ones whenever you play, just be prepared for a lot of waiting.


----------

